# Organic beekeepers meeting, Tuscon, AZ February 15-17 2008



## Michael Bush

This is from Dee Lusby: 


> As the Organic Beekeepers Yahoo.com discussion group has now grown in numbers to over 1,600+ members, we have put together our first meeting for an American beekeepers association, for beekeepers into organic beekeeping, to come together to associate for clean sustainable beekeeping with "NO" treatments.
> 
> Meeting to be held in Oracle, Arizona at the YMCA Triangle Y Ranch Camp and Retreat Center 15-17 February 2008. Arrival checkin time is 12:00PM, noon, 15 Feb, with departure checkout time 2:00PM 17 Feb. Fee for meeting, to be paid in advance, is $80.00 per individual, that covers 3 days of talks with speakers, two nights lodging in cabins (dormitory style 6 bunks, 2 singles per cabin, in 4-5 cabin groupings), including 6 meals. Men to be lodged seperate from women, with limited family type lodging available for those bringing children and or husbands/wives not wishing to be seperated, but willing to share cabins.Vendors welcomed, with "No" additional charge for vendors other then normal lodging costs for meeting/catered meals.
> 
> The meeting will start Friday afternoon with Friday Night Hello's/Dinner; run all day Saturday, and thru Sunday afternoon checkout time. Friday night Hello/s will also have speakers, along with Saturday night dinner.
> 
> Three conference meeting areas will be used with those attending rotating around throughout the three day affair. Hawkins Hall (60-80+ seating), Sportsman's Hall (100-150 seating), and Green Retreat conference rooms A/B (80-100 seating).
> 
> Speakers so far confirming are: Michael Bush (overseeing the Sportsman's Hall) for talks on Bee Breeding, along with Dee Lusby, and Randy Quinn (worked with Dadants starline/midnight breeding program), with 2 as yet still unconfirmed speakers. Scott McPherson (overseeing the Hawkins Hall) for talks on various Top Bar Hives and their management, with 1 as yet still unconfirmed speaker. Dean "Deknow" (overseeing the Green Retreat Conference rooms A/B) for talks on Organic Beekeeping as to what it means, how we fit into the larger world of beekeeping, and where we go from here with future planning, Along with Dee Lusby helping at times, and 1 as yet still unconfirmed speaker.
> 
> During Friday's afternoon signing in (from 2:00PM noon till 1 hour before nights dinner) a basic workshop of interest will be available; along with Sunday morning until Lunch (checkout time 2:00PM).
> 
> For more information see: http://www.tucsonymca.org or visit Organic Beekeepers at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/organicbeekeepers. For payment of registration per person of $80, due in advance of attending, send to Organic Beekeepers % Dee Lusby, HC 65, Box 7450, Amado, Arizona 85645, with stamped self address envelop (2-stamps) for returning receipt and more information on YMCA to sender. Phone for more information (Dee Lusby) is 1-520-398-2474 eve concerning reservations.
> 
> In addition, please call Cindy Lindow for help with discount Airline Tickets with Confirmation number A0628AA.The code will give you 5% off your ticket price. Phone Number is: 810-329-6641.
> 
> For general information concerning the meeting other contacts are Joe Waggle (Penn) 724-694-5756, Scott McPherson (Ind) 563-324-0848, Keith Malone (Alaska) 907-688-0588, John Moerschbacher (Canada) 403-288-2829


--------------------------
I will update this as more information becomes available. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## pahvantpiper

Do we have to be a member of the Yahoo.com discussion group to go? 

-Rob


----------



## beemandan

Have you considered inviting Jennifer Berry to speak?


----------



## Keith Benson

beemandan said:


> Have you considered inviting Jennifer Berry to speak?


 
That would be fascinating, but I wouldn't put her through it.

Keith


----------



## Michael Bush

>Do we have to be a member of the Yahoo.com discussion group to go? 

No.

>Have you considered inviting Jennifer Berry to speak?

I'd love to have her speak. I'm sure she's welcome if she wants to come.


----------



## summersetretrievers

For discount airfare just use the following code A0628AA when booking your flight on American Airlines. Be sure to check in the upper right hand corner of their website
http://www.aa.com and click on deals. Currently they have a $198 fare that runs through March listed there. Don't know how long the deal will last as these airline deals seem to come and go. With the above promo code brings ticket price to aprox $188 without taxes etc. Can't drive for that with the price of gas!
Come and join us it should be fun. It'll be great to go to Tucson in the middle of Feb with the winds howling here in Michigan! 
Can't wait to meet Michael Bush and everyone. All are invited and welcome to attend!
Cindy Lindow


----------



## naturebee

Michael Bush said:


> This is from Dee Lusby:
> 
> For general information concerning the meeting other contacts are Joe Waggle (Penn) 724-694-5756, Scott McPherson (Ind) 563-324-0848, Keith Malone (Alaska) 907-688-0588, John Moerschbacher (Canada) 403-288-2829
> 
> I will update this as more information becomes available. Hope to see you all there.


Attention:

Concerning the contacts above.
Please call one of the other contacts: Scott, Keith, or John

I am unable to attend and have been out of the loop concernign the arrangements, 
so I regrest that I really do not know any specifics concerning the Organic Beekeepers Meeting. 

I apologize for not being able to attend or answer questions concerning the event,
but family issues at this time require me staying at home.

All I know, is my phone has been ringing off the hook with people inquiring about the meeting, and I tracked the source to this thread. 

I will say that I have met allot of very nice people and enjoyed very much talking with them hearing abouttheir Organic operations! I am very impressed in hearing about their success with Organics!

So please feel free to call if you want to chat Organics, but I don’t know 
much about the meeting, 
please call Scott, Keith, or John for that.

Best Wishes,
Joe Waggle
PA


----------



## deknow

joe, i'm sorry that you will not be able to make it...you will be missed. hope your family issues get resolved.

deknow


----------



## Michael Bush

From Dee:
The conference meeting is now updated below with Corwin Bell now speaking added in. He is a TBH beekeeper with 12 years experience and teaches classes on helping others start/setup TBHs in Colorado.


----------



## Michael Bush

Newest exciting news from Dee Lusby:

Hi all: The conference meeting is now being updated with PhD Kerstin Ebbersten from Sweden now speaking on "Bee Genetics and Breeding for Sustainable Beekeeping". Dr Ebbersten is with the Swedish Board of Agriculture, Department for Animal Production and Health, overseeing Bee Issues for the government of Sweden. Hence she will be a keynote type speaker. Her PhD thesis is also of same subject matter for sustainable beekeeping. Both she and her husband are deeply into organic beekeeping with her husband now retired the former Dean of of the faculty (agriculture, Swedish University of Agricultural Sciences.). I look forward to meeting both of them at the meeting so I can learn much. 

For complete updated description:
http://www.bushfarms.com/organic_beekeeping_meeting.htm


----------



## Barry

*From Dee Lusby - Jan. 9*

For those asking again without having to go read thru archives of recent due to volume of posts.

Hi all: The conference meeting is now being updated below with PhD Kerstin Ebbersten from Sweden now speaking on "Bee Genetics and Breeding for Sustainable Beekeeping". Dr Ebbersten is with the Swedish Board of Agriculture, Department for Animal Production and Health, overseeing Bee Issues for the government of Sweden. Hence she will be a keynote type speaker. Her PhD thesis is also of same subject matter for sustainable beekeeping. Both she and her husband are deeply into organic beekeeping with her husband now retired the former Dean of of the faculty (agriculture, Swedish University of Agricultural Sciences.). I look forward to meeting both of them at the meeting so I can learn much. 

So update for meeting now reads as follows:

As the Organic Beekeepers Yahoo.com discussion group has now grown in numbers
to over 1,650+ members, we have put together our first meeting for an 
American Beekeepers Association, for beekeepers into organic beekeeping, to come
together to associate for clean sustainable beekeeping with "NO" treatments.

Meeting to be held in Oracle, Arizona at the YMCA Triangle Y Ranch Camp and
Retreat Center 15-17 February 2008. Arrival checkin time is 12:00PM, noon, 15
Feb, with departure checkout time 2:00PM 17 Feb. Fee for meeting, to be paid
in advance (by 1 February 2008 requested by YMCA), is $80.00 per individual pre-pay, 
that covers 3 days of talks with speakers, two nights "lodging in cabins" 
(dormitory style 6 bunks, 2 singles per cabin, in 4-5 cabin groupings, with each grouping a shared bath facility, with bring own linen/blankets/sleepingbag), including 6 meals. Men to be lodged seperate from women, with limited family type lodging available for those bringing children and/or husbands/wives not wishing to be seperated, but willing to share 
cabins.

Vendors welcomed, with "No" additional charge for vendors other then
normal lodging costs for meeting/catered meals.

The meeting will start Friday afternoon 2pm with hands on demo/workshop on 
"Housel Positioning", with 8pm Friday Night Hello's/Dinner; run
all day Saturday, and thru Sunday afternoon checkout time of 2pm. Friday 
night Hello/s will also have speakers, along with Saturday night dinner.

Three conference meeting areas will be used with those attending rotating
around throughout the three day affair. Hawkins Hall (60-80+ seating),
Sportsman's Hall (100-150 seating), and Green Retreat conference rooms A/B
(80-100 seating).

Speakers now confirming are: Michael Bush (overseeing the Sportsman's
Hall) for talks on Bee Breeding, along with PhD Kerstin Ebbersten from Sweden, speaking on "Bee Genetics and Breeding for Sustainable Beekeeping", Dee Lusby from Arizona, and Randy Quinn from Florida, (worked with Dadants starline/midnight breeding program), with 1 as yet still 
unconfirmed speaker.

Scott McPherson (overseeing the Hawkins Hall) for talks on various Top Bar 
Hives and their management, with Corwin Bell (Colorado speaker/teacher) bringing 
TBH for demo, etc.

Dean "Deknow" (overseeing the Green Retreat Conference rooms A/B) for talks 
on Organic Beekeeping as to what it means, how we fit into the larger world of 
beekeeping, and where we go from here with future planning, Along with Dee 
Lusby helping at times, and 1 as yet still unconfirmed speaker.

During Friday's afternoon signing in starting 12:00pm noon, in addition from 
2:00PM till 2 hour before nights dinner, a basic workshop of interest on "Housel Positioning",will be available; along with another workshop Sunday morning until Lunch (checkout time 2:00PM).

For more information see: http://www.tucsonymca.org or visit Organic
Beekeepers at: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/organicbeekeepers/.

For pre-payment of registration per person of $80, due in advance of attending by NLT 1 Feb 08 
per request YMCA (plan/food buying), send to: Organic Beekeepers % Dee Lusby, HC 
65, Box 7450, Amado, Arizona 85645, with stamped self address envelop 
(2-stamps) for returning receipt and more information on YMCA to sender. Phone for 
more information (Dee Lusby) is 1-520-398-2474 eve concerning reservations.

In addition, please call Cindy Lindow for help with discount Airline Tickets
with Confirmation number A0628AA.The code will give you 5% off your ticket
price. Phone Number is: 810-329-6641.

For general information concerning the meeting other contacts are Joe Waggle
(Penn) 724-694-5756, Scott McPherson (Ind) 563-324-0848, Keith Malone 
(Alaska) 907-688-0588, John Moerschbacher (Canada) 403-288-2829


----------



## Michael Bush

Article by Corwin Bell, one of the speakers:

http://www.backyardhive.com/


----------



## Michael Bush

I'll be gone to Tucson for the meeting from now until the 25th. Can't say how often I might find a place to get on the internet, but I will check in when I can.


----------

